# fishfreaks?



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Anyone know where fishfreaks have been? They haven't been on the forums since the 20th...


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing.

I used to see him on here all the time but lately haven't heard a word from him.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Havent seen them for a while probably holidays?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Same with euRasian32. He hasnt been on since the 6th!! pretty sad not seeing him around he was very helpful.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes he was very helpful.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

probably on vacation. im on vacation, but at home


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

More then likely away for the holiday's, fishfreaks is.........

Hopefully they'll all come back, i've just been way too busy with holiday stuff to keep up with posting, only had to do 6 different christmas's this year......


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yep probably a vacation. I'm just back from mine!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I thought something was different, your right i haven't seen fishfreaks. Well lets hope they're back soon


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> More then likely away for the holiday's, fishfreaks is.........


"are", Master Yoda, "are"!
Whisper: Be younger, this master should


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

its awfully quiet without him...
I also noticed that Cichlid Man hasnt been on for quite a long while.

its so abnormally quiet without them!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

micstarz said:


> its awfully quiet without him...


you mean them, fishfreaks is 2 people


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hey how come no one misses me when im gone?? man im hurt


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i think hes cracking corn, but i dont care.

maybe they just have other things to do and forget about the forums...happens to me soemtimes...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

It would be strange for a moderator to forget about the forum....I don't really think they would just forget...


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

ok lol sorry.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> maybe its because we know that you're secretly in our closets
> btw anyone know how fish_doc is doin?


im not in ANY kinds of closets, i dont know why people keep saying that to me.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Alright now leveldrummer. We ALL know you need to come out of the closet. JK!! 

How can we miss you when you won't stay gone? :razz:

I'm just teasin you.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Lydia said:


> Alright now leveldrummer. We ALL know you need to come out of the closet. JK!!
> 
> How can we miss you when you won't stay gone? :razz:
> 
> I'm just teasin you.


     :-x :roll: :-(


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

> It would be strange for a moderator to forget about the forum....I don't really think they would just forget...


 Of course we didn't forget about you guys! It's nice to be back :-D And yes everything was crazy with the holidays, didn't expect to leave so soon, otherwise we would have mentioned it. Its been a long road trip visiting all of the family. :-D We got back over the weekend but it took a few days to get things situated...you know how it is (atleast i hope hehe)


----------

